# Change Wiki name



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

How about changing the name from "EV information" to "EV Wiki Information". I personally tend to go to the discussion instead of information because it does not include the word "Wiki". this wiki is not complete but one of the best on the web already.


----------

